# XDS 9m 4.0 with Aimsport Sub Compact light



## xxkasperxx (Jan 22, 2017)

I have an XDS 4.0 9mm with an aimsport sub compact flashlight. I was wondering if anyone knew of a holster that would accommodate the light?

Power: USA Cree LED

Max Output: 330 Lumens

Voltage: 1W

Length: 2.5"

Weight: 2.5 oz.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## AirForceShooter (May 6, 2006)

Look for a good Kydex maker in your area.

They can custom make you one in a half hour.

AFS


----------

